# New Drill Press Table



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I made a drill press table.

Finally...

With no plans or real idea until I started cutting...

If I like it, I'll add a top layer with a replaceable center piece and maybe a few T Track for the fence.


































I was mostly going for ridgid. There are two cross supports above the metal table.

I also went for quick and dirty, so this was assembled with CA glue in around an hour. I already had the fence


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I made mine too small, yours bigger . I'm jealous


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Rebelwork said:


> I made mine too small, yours bigger . I'm jealous


Go bit or go home!

It's 36"


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I was focused on two things. Getting it setup for drill sanding with the harbor freight sanders and DC.

I’ve got the drill press in the corner and thing smaller table. Imay have to find a different location to get better use of it.

I’m finding that since I’ve been doing smaller projects the drill press is becoming more involved in the projects


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

You may want to include a replaceable sacrificial insert at the center where the drill bits contact the table.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

bargoon said:


> You may want to include a replaceable sacrificial insert at the center where the drill bits contact the table.


Any suggestion for material?
I was considering melamine, baltic birch or masonite for the top layer.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> Any suggestion for material?
> I was considering melamine, baltic birch or masonite for the top layer.


At least in my case, I use 1/2" plywood. I had it in surplus when I made my table, Cheap, easily replaceable, and VERY effective.

My construction is much simpler than yours though. Mine is basically a copy of the Grizzly MDF moisture sucker, I mean drill press table. Basically I used the Grizzly as the source for parts, and a template AFTER I tore it apart. So thread inserts on the bottom with hold downs clamping it to the CI table of the drill press.

The main structure is just 3/4" Hardwood (?) plywood topped with tempered hardboard and edged with walnut,


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I just use 3/16 masonite.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

BigCountry79 said:


> Go bit or go home!
> 
> It's 36"


Great typo timing.. If you're gonna transpose big to bit the only place to do it is while discussing a drill in some form..a 36" drill bit.. Now THAT'S impressive! LOL


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

allpurpose said:


> Great typo timing.. If you're gonna transpose big to bit the only place to do it is while discussing a drill in some form..a 36" drill bit.. Now THAT'S impressive! LOL


I'll claim it's planned...

It's not my first typo and it won't be my list!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

BigCountry79 said:


> Any suggestion for material?
> I was considering melamine, baltic birch or masonite for the top layer.


I built mine from WOODSMITH plans.....they did the build in a couple of youtube videos. 1/4" tempered hardboard for the table top and fence face. Had a replaceable insert with angled edges to keep it in place.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I must be one of the few to have DC on the drill press...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

You have a round table, mine is "square". Round is much harder to deal with and I see the clamp holes on the bottom. Square was easier, I just made it slide between two "rails" on either side. 
I can clamp it where ever I want, or reattach the fence if needed.
I used the fence to drill 35 mm pocket hinge holes when I made some cabinet doors. 
This is a different table, but the idea is the same, using a stop at each end.
I do like the variable speed rather than changing pulley and belt positions.








Router table project


Got a little job to make 8 cabinet doors Shaker style. Maybe a raised panel add on later.... paint grade. I used poplar nice straight grain and 5mm under layment for the panels. Roughly 15 5/8" x 33 1/2". I set up 3 wing groove cutter in the router table, hold downs and feather boards at each...




www.woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

My drill press table is rectangular piece of plywood. I made a square shaped small area with replaceable pieces for the drill bit to cut into. For the sacrificial piece, I just use 1/4" plywood. The little square is off center from the drill bits so I can rotate it 90* and use al four sides of it. I also made a second top to fit over the original top for those round cylinder shaped sanders. That will give be a drop down area. As I am writing this I just got another thought. .............make the original square hole bigger and straight through. Then re-size my litt;e square Inserts. That will allow those round sanders to be lowered from the the second top 3/4" down through the first top for another 3/4" for a total sanding height of 1 1/2".
Then when the bottom of the sanding cylinder is used up, flip it over and that will give be another 1 1/2" of sanding on the same cylinder for a total usage of 3" on the cylinder without having to free hand.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

@BigCountry79 
Thanks for the "like".
I think there ought to be a special award for anyone that can figure out what I am saying.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Tony B said:


> @BigCountry79
> Thanks for the "like".
> I think there ought to be a special award for anyone that can figure out what I am saying.


Lol... maybe I was just being polite 🤣

No, I followed at least half of what you said


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

BigCountry79 said:


> Lol... maybe I was just being polite 🤣
> 
> No, I followed at least half of what you said


I was about to suggest the polite part, but I followed it all because I've done something similar myself.
That was before I got an oscillating spindle sander with built in dust collection. Tony said he made his so you could use 1 1/2" of drum where the oscillating spindle does that for you.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, my post was for those of us, myself included , that dont own an oscillating sander.


----------

